# GFB Dv+ failing??



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Idk what it is but recently my when driving my bug and accelerating I can hear the DV blow off like 3x in a row causing the car to act very jerky. I get no CEL but when scanned with VagCom I'm getting a Code now related to a mechanical failure of the DV or something to that affect however I've read the code is caused by the DV+ , in hindsight however I personally have never had that code and I've had the DV+ in for awhile and was scanning the car all the time when I was having k04 issues so I'm thinking something's a miss with it. I'm going to switch back to my normal DV and see what's going on.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I get the same thing but it doesn't always happen. I too have a DV+ and have had it in for almost a year now. 

I don't have a scan tool so I pave never ran diagnostics but I've heard that there are other springs available for the DV+ so maybe it needs a stronger spring?

I havent been driving the car but once or twice a week lately so I never think about it


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I gave away my dv+, apparently it's designed to only open when there is enough boost built up instead of letting the ecu handle it, so the ecu freaks out a bit when it doesn't react the way it's told. Put an oem rev d back in and move on.

posted via tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

I also wonder if the n75 might have gone bad...


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

GFb DV Removed car is running great!!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> GFb DV Removed car is running great!!


Nice, dv+=useless lol

posted via tapatalk


----------

